# where in california i can really test my car without any legal penalties?



## BMW X5M (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi All
Where can i really test my car in California. Without cops or any other obstacles. 
I want to take it top speed and corners, see what it does.
Thank you!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't know of any tracks in the state where you'll reach top speed, but you can try to find a group that will allow an SUV to run at a track event to explore it's cornering abilities.

Some suggestions to start researching...

Hooked On Driving: http://www.hookedondriving.com/index.cfm
Trackmasters: http://www.trackmasters-racing.com/
Speed Ventures: http://speedventures.com/
Driving Concepts: http://www.drivingconcepts.com/

Fontana (aka California Speedway) and Infineon (aka Sears Point) both have dragstrips. If you're near Infineon they have a standing Wednesday night event:
http://www.infineonraceway.com/raceway/race/drags/


----------

